# My Latest Watch



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is my latest watch. It's a Marathon US military general purpose time piece. The case is plastic and in one piece so getting it serviced will be fun







. I've no idea what the jewel count of the manual wind movement is but, as the watch is disposable, probably not many - it keeps good time though and makes a change from my usual big divers. It's immaculate so I doubt that it's been issued. The luminosity is by tritium vials which, despite being 13 years old, still work well - though they probably aren't as bright as they once were.

I didn't really expect to like it but it turns out that I do. I'm not sure if it's a keeper (as I know someone who I think would like it) but it's what I'll be wearing today


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool watch Paul.I like some of the US Marathons


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Alex

It's certainly a comfortable watch to wear. It's so light compared to what I'm used to that I forget I've got it on, I like it


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Your right about the weight of these, you hardly know it's on your wrist. I'm like you, more for the larger divers style so I never ware mine. I was going to use it for work but could not get on with it, with out a date so it just lives in a draw now.

Glad to see you like your's anyway.

MIKE..

P.S Any one want to buy one??


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

There was a thread on MWR about the lower end marathons not living up to their WR rating







. Caveat swimmer...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Nalu

Did you get that Squale 1000m yet? If so It'd be great to hear what you think if it









I'm wearing my Marathon today, very comfortable indeed - it could well become my work watch. Trouble is I like wearing all my watches so I doubt if I could stick to just one.

I'm not too bothered about the water resistancy as I try not to get any of my watches wet - I don't swim or scuba dive (yet) so it's not really a problem


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I don't swim or scuba dive (yet)


Go on Paul....take the plunge!!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Not yet, soon I hope. I'll get pix up ASAP when it arrives.


----------

